# Installing Darwin 1.4?



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

Is there something I have to do to get my 9600 to boot off of the darwin installation CD?

I burned it from the image posted on Apple's server(yes the PPC one, not X86) but the computer won't boot off of the CD.

I wonder if it's just the CD drive that doesn't support booting off of a CD or something, but it's an original CDROM that came with the 9600.


----------



## Koelling (Jul 21, 2002)

I fear I don't know the answer but I have another question to tack on to this one. 

Will 10.2 use any updated Darwin stuff? We have the OpenDarwin project, so do the trees ever merge? I think I heard that 10.2 was using OpenBSD 4.4 rather than the current 4.3 so will that change anything for us? Why not use the Darwin 1.4 rather than go back to OpenBSD?

This isn't a topic typically discussed at rumor sites so I was wondering if anyone had insider info.


----------



## lethe (Jul 21, 2002)

what OS do you currently have on this machine?  it is possible to force OSX to install.  does the darwin CD show up in the startup disk preference pane or control panel?

if we could get into open firmware, we might see an error message when trying to boot the CD.  but from what i recall, OF in the 9600 defaults to a serial console, instead of the screen and keyboard for input output, so it would be difficult to use OF on this machine.  if you have OSX installed, you can change these defaults.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 21, 2002)

lethe,
I ended up getting OS X to install by using XPostFacto and fixing some broken extensions that were on the machine and not letting me run XPostFacto in the first place.

OS X is working now on the 9500(not 9600, my mistake).


----------



## lethe (Jul 21, 2002)

well then, in OSX, you can see the OF settings by typing this:


```
$ nvram -p
```

the things to look for are input-device and output-device.  on my G4 they are set to keyboard and screen, but if memory serves, on the 9600 they are set for serial-a or something.  perhaps this also applies to the 9500 as well.

anyway, if they are not set to keyboard and screen, then:


```
$sudo nvram input-device=keyboard
$sudo nvram output-device=screen
```

then you can boot into OF by holding command-opt-O-F.  you should get a command line prompt.  here you try:


```
boot cd:9,\\:tbxi
```
or 

```
boot cd:9,\System\Library\CoreServices\BootX
```

i guess i should point out that this is probably a lot of work for nothing, since that command is pretty much identical to holding C at startup.  and if that doesn t work for you, then i don t know why this should either.  but hey, its worth a try, right?  i should point out that on my computer, the startup disk perference pane in OSX recognizes my Darwin install cd as a bootable volume, so i don t need that OF stuff, and i don t know why yours doesn t.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry,
it does recognise it as a bootable disk, but it wouldn't actually boot off of it.  It would just bypass it and boot into OS 9.

But, all is good now as I have OS X on here, and working(mostly).

I could use some help in installing the postfix email server though as you can see from this thread , if you know anything about that, then that would be great.

Thanks


----------

